# Skirts



## alysia (May 3, 2006)

just wondering what types of skirts everyone likes to wear. I'm partial to knee length (soo elegant) full skirts, like the circle, pleated (if it's sewn down at the top) and a-lines.


----------



## aurelhard (May 3, 2006)

I love slinky pencil skirts with a slit so you can both actually walk and show off pretty hosiery at the same time.

And I love pencil skirts with a fishtail detail at the back, I was completely obsessed with these earlier in the year... so flirty and pretty, they put a swing in your hips.

And I really really love seeing lush full circle skirts on other people — just not on me, because they make me look like a little perambulatory toadstool. The kind with a frill around it.


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2006)

circle skirts, a line skirts, and pencil skirts.
I like minis too but not for regular wear.


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

Any length except uber-short for me...I am tall so most lengths work...I prefer the shape of a pencil-skirt or A-line...however more flowy skirts are great for spring/summer....and very long skirts will be hot for next fall.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2006)

I like skirts that have a slight flair at the bottom.. they make you look curvy and feminine!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

Seriously everything but assymetrical.. those just dont do anything for me =(


----------



## na_pink (May 16, 2006)

i wear extra short skirts ... anything too long make me feel off


----------



## ninabruja (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 
_i wear extra short skirts ... anything too long make me feel off_

 
heh, same. i think i only own like one skirt that is actually knee length..


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 16, 2006)

i like wearing Gypsy skirts,


----------



## jess98765 (May 16, 2006)

short mini skirts for me too


----------



## thatonegirl (May 16, 2006)

I either wear short mini skirts, or long gypsy skirts. I also really like those pencil skirts that lace up in the back.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 16, 2006)

I don't go longer than to the knee, it looks awkward on me.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

i like long skirts, pencil skirts. skirts that stop at ur knees, and yes a "short arss mini skirt BUT i have to have leggings with it"


----------



## Incus (Jun 3, 2006)

Right, I'm probably gona get killed by all you girlie girls here for asking this... but can someone please tell me the difference between all the different cuts/styles of skirts?! Maybe even post a few pics if ur feeling especially nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always been a tomboy and I'd say over the past year or so, I've started to get a little girlie... first with the make up and now I wanna get some good skirts, but I wanna know what the different types are. Like, what's all this "a-line" skirt? and "circle" skirts that ur all talking about???

I'm so confused


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

i don't usually do skirts...i haven't worn one in DAYS. i own a knee length plaid one and a knee length camouflage one with chains and buckles on it (during my obsession with Tripp NYC stuff haha) and a short denim skirt with little pleats at the bottom. i have yet to wear the denim one, but i like it alot. i think those kind are hella cute!


----------



## serendipityii (Jun 8, 2006)

Miniskirts. I love ones w/pleats on the bottom half... I think I own 3 or 4 from abercrombie kids that are like that. I also like athletic material skirts.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 8, 2006)

Well there are many different types but these are the lengths and a few examples-

There are pleated ones, ruffles, tiers, straight, aline, skirts with slits and the list just goes on!

mini





pencil skirt also knee length but much more body hugging





knee length





long gypsy/bohemian skirt





If I find better pics I'll post =)


----------



## spencoh (Jul 2, 2006)

mini skirts behbeh


----------



## quandolak (Jul 2, 2006)

..............


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 3, 2006)

Just above the knee usually, I love the slightly flowy, really patterned skirts. I do own a few minis too though! Mainly to wear on holiday though, and none of them are short short, about mid thigh, I HATE the top of my thighs


----------



## Jana.Ice (Jul 3, 2006)

I usually wear mini skirts that aren't too short, in other words ones that cover things, but are short. I also love wearing skirts that are very feminine and long. ​


----------

